# Welch's Juice Concentrates discontinued.... ???



## Intheswamp (Oct 21, 2019)

I mentioned in another thread about going out of our way to go by a Krogers Grocery Store in Opelika, Alabama because the Welch's Juice website that they carried the White Grape and Peach Concentrates. (Thirty minutes out of our way on a trip home from Georgia.) Naturally there wasn't a single can of Welch Fruit Juice Concentrate to be seen there. It kind of hacked me off so I wrote a (tongue bitten) "nice" comment to Welch's Juice about the lack of product at Krogers. Here is the complete reply from Welch's.
_============================================================
"Dear Mr. Welch:


Thank you for inquiring about the Frozen Concentrates. 

Unfortunately, theses product have been recently discontinued from our product line and are no longer available. We apologize for any confusion. 

Welch's Consumer Affairs. "_


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 22, 2019)

Look for Old Orchard. They are the brand of White Grape Juice I use.

Amazing - Welch's know for GRAPE juice, no longer selling frozen stuff. Wonder if that's because they can water it down a little more and sell only the pre-mixed, non-concentrate product. 
I also notices that our local Super Walmart has next to no frozen Juice concentrates. Looks like a trend that will be real problem for us wine makers.


----------



## Intheswamp (Oct 22, 2019)

Dropping concentrates means they don't have to deal with refrigeration issues in manufacturing, shipping, and shelving (not that they're concerned about store shelving). I would almost think that the law of supply and demand has come into play. How many winemakers are there in comparison to juice-drinkers? We know that people today are groomed for instant satisfaction..._"What? I've gotta fill a pitcher up with water, open this can, pour it in the pitcher, and stir it until it melts and mixes with the water? And, my water doesn't taste that good. Hmmph...I'll just grab a jug of this bottled juice."_ 

I can remember when the only way that we got to drink orange juice was to buy it in frozen concentrate. Then (I think it was) Tropicana orange juice in half-gallon(?) glass jugs started showing up...gradually other juices joined the Tropicana orange juice on the store shelves. 

I'm thinking that profits were simply not worth the processing expense it took for us to go through the checkout line with with the concentrates.

But, it will be interesting to see other's reports of it disappearing (or not) from the freezer shelves at the stores. Was the email that I received possibly region specific? Maybe large urban/metro areas will still get product due to higher population densities? Maybe they won't.

As for me, I've not had the chance to use the Welch's concentrate so I get to start fresh without using it. While at Krogers I ended up picking up two 29oz cans of Del Monte sliced peaches. I could have gotten a full gallon of peach halves in their store brand for the same money but recalled reading to use quality fruit...sometimes the store brands are "good", sometimes they're not. I opted for the major brand. Anyhow, whether canned or fresh, looks like I'll start out enhancing/increasing flavor by using (somewhat) natural fruits. 

Still, though, I wasn't expecting that answer from Welch's regarding the concentrates...but, from what I've found in my area it makes sense that something is going on. I have found no Welch's concentrate (except concord grape at one place) in a rather large area.

Instant gratification culture...


----------



## Intheswamp (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh, and I have seen Old Orchard brand, but only for apple juice and maybe some citrus juices.


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 22, 2019)

From Northwest Arkansas is my locale - Home to Walmart. My Old Orchard is purchased at either an IGA store or "Ten Box" (The latter may be a one-off store)

I think you are correct. "Busy Moms and Dads" (Translation too lazy to make it at home or money to burn) probably are the driving force in this as well.

And I stand by my thought that even a very small 'extra' amount of water to their juice can net a huge increase in profits and it's not a crime when the container states - Ingredients: Orange Juice (From Concentrate), Water, Ascorbic Acid There is No requirement to state that they used 12 ozs of concentrate 52 ozs of water when the original water removed was only 48 ozs. So your half-gallon container of juice has 4 extra ounces of water in it giving them an extra 6.25% of volume. Over a thousand gallons of concentrate, that amounts to a nice increase to their bottom line.


----------



## winointraining (Oct 22, 2019)

In the Fl panhandle there is no concentrate at any of the walmarts . I found 5 of old orchard in target . That was all in my reigon , even looked at a discount food store, nada. I had to use the regular juice to make 10 gl. of grape.


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 22, 2019)

Very Sad situation developing.


----------



## winointraining (Oct 22, 2019)

Just got of the phone with Welch's... its true grape concetrate is gone. Its a sad day!!!


----------



## Intheswamp (Oct 22, 2019)

I think more fruit wine makers will probably start making larger amounts of wine when fruits are in season. Or, they will begin to procure and freeze larger amounts of fruit when it's plentiful and cheap. I dunno, I'm just really getting ready to step into fermenting wine in a larger than every-blue-moon way so I guess I won't have the re-learning phase of going from using concentrate to not using it.

I had planned on using jugged juice from the beginning due to not locating any concentrate around here (and I have looked!). Wasted a bunch of time looking, apparently. Anyhow, I've been figuring on using juice and canned fruit if nothing else. I hope to keep added-water to a minimum by making simple syrup using some of the fruit juice rather than water. And, using canned or fresh fruit as my "concentrates". I may even revisit the idea of "freeze concentrating" some juice.

I agree, too, to the fact that adding a half-cup of water to each jug would equate to quick profit for Welch's. But, that should be able to be detected by watching the sugar content to be sure it doesn't drop, shouldn't it? And, to watch the ingredients label for "added sugar", I guess.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 22, 2019)

R.I.P.


----------



## Intheswamp (Oct 22, 2019)

I think that kid found his older brother's stash.


----------



## Intheswamp (Oct 22, 2019)

I've been checking out Old Orchard's website and their concentrate offering. They have way more flavors than I thought they had. I used their product/store locator (with a big grain of salt) and found that within a 60-65 mile radius of me that a very few grocers carry the Old Orchard brand of concentrate. The problem is that the only flavors they do carry are (apparently Concord) Grape and Apple. But, at least there is that. Old Orchard did say you could order online but when I click that link it simply sends me to the product line page. I might talk with the manager of the local hometown grocery store to see what he might can do about bringing some different flavors in. The OO website runs slow...I'm wondering if it isn't maintained regularly.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 22, 2019)

Intheswamp said:


> I think that kid found his older brother's stash.



I think it may be a young @JohnT , swiggin' him some Welch's.


----------



## Intheswamp (Oct 22, 2019)

Just was exploring the Old Orchard website. They have "commercial" juice concentrates. You have to set up an account to see them. They sell this from 5-gallon and 52-gallon volumes. Kind of pricey for some of it but they've got a BUNCH of flavors. Only problem is that it's "Pick-up Only" in Sparta, Michigan. 

A few examples:

NIAGARA WHITE GRAPE CRAFT CONCENTRATE BLEND, 68 BRIX - 5 GALLON PAIL 5 $74.50
STRAWBERRY CRAFT JUICE CONCENTRATE BLEND, 68 BRIX - 5 GALLON PAIL 5 $154.00
BLACKBERRY CRAFT JUICE CONCENTRATE BLEND, 68 BRIX - 5 GALLON PAIL 5 $187.00

https://oldorchard.com/bulk-concentrates

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 22, 2019)

Intheswamp said:


> Just was exploring the Old Orchard website. They have "commercial" juice concentrates. You have to set up an account to see them. They sell this from 5-gallon and 52-gallon volumes. Kind of pricey for some of it but they've got a BUNCH of flavors. Only problem is that it's "Pick-up Only" in Sparta, Michigan.
> 
> A few examples:
> 
> ...


If you are going that route, you might want to consider walkers wine juice. I haven't purchased from them, but I know several folks who have and been satisfied with the juice.

https://walkerswinejuice.com/


----------



## Intheswamp (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm not going that route. I gotta crawl before I walk.  The Walkers website is interesting, but yet still a bit expensive. But, for possibly 25 bottles of some fine strawberry wine it might be worth it.<grin> That is, once I feel more confident in fermenting that $$$ level of juice.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 22, 2019)

Www.homewinery.com looks better today than they did before.


----------



## winointraining (Oct 22, 2019)

Seems here on the gulf coast we're limited to grape varieties because of a gall inherit to the gulf area. There are only about 8 or 10 vines that are useable. Would love to get some chambercin about now. Oh well I can dream.


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 22, 2019)

Two things to check out - the word "Blend" does that mean different varieties of Blackberry in their Blackberry Blend or does that mean Apple Juice, Pear Juice etc. AND the list of ingredients added sugar etc. You pay for that sugar volume too. It does make a big difference in flavor. There is at least one place that markets wine bases that are not labeled as blends but they are in fact a mix of Apple, Pear, White Grape and lastly the Name on the label like Blackberry etc.


----------



## slapnutts1177 (Mar 4, 2020)

Intheswamp said:


> I mentioned in another thread about going out of our way to go by a Krogers Grocery Store in Opelika, Alabama because the Welch's Juice website that they carried the White Grape and Peach Concentrates. (Thirty minutes out of our way on a trip home from Georgia.) Naturally there wasn't a single can of Welch Fruit Juice Concentrate to be seen there. It kind of hacked me off so I wrote a (tongue bitten) "nice" comment to Welch's Juice about the lack of product at Krogers. Here is the complete reply from Welch's.
> _============================================================
> "Dear Mr. Welch:
> 
> ...


I have the same problem in Peru, indiana. I cant find any welches frozen 100 % juice concentrate in a 200 mile radius in the last year. Kroger discontinue carrying any of it. I try to use old orchard when i find it but even that is scares. Are the bigger winners to blame?


----------



## fsa46 (Mar 6, 2020)

It's to bad Welch's doesn't make their concentrates anymore . Although many turned their noses at the Welch's wines, they really weren't that bad and early drinkers.

I bought out ( 22 cans ) some white concentrate at a Stop & Shop when I heard they were discontinuing it.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 6, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Www.homewinery.com looks better today than they did before.


yup i got 2 blackberries and 1 strawberry on the way, homewinery.com the sell some nice concentrates


----------



## dralarms (Mar 6, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> yup i got 2 blackberries and 1 strawberry on the way, homewinery.com the sell some nice concentrates


Yes they do. I’ve got to place an order myself.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 6, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> yup i got 2 blackberries and 1 strawberry on the way, homewinery.com the sell some nice concentrates




Oh and just a suggestion. Short the water. Only use enough to get to 4.5 gallons instead of 5. You’ll thank me later.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 6, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Oh and just a suggestion. Short the water. Only use enough to get to 4.5 gallons instead of 5. You’ll thank me later.



the 2 blackberries will mix with 15 lbs of elderberry are for, 2#, 6-gallon carboys and 1#, gallon jug, , the strawberry will go into a 3 gallon carboy and a half gallon jug to top of with, when i order for two 6 gallon carboys and 1 gallon jug i order 3 concentrates ,yep you are dead right about that, so much better flavor,, one thing about it is your tips are always dead on, and i very much appreciate it, like you i'd rather have way more flavor, i aint any to smart, but i'm smart enough to keep up with your posts, hehe, you and a few others i follow so i can read what yawl got to say,,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 6, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Oh and just a suggestion. Short the water. Only use enough to get to 4.5 gallons instead of 5. You’ll thank me later.



um no i thank you right now,,, Thank You,,, no need for later lol,


----------



## fsa46 (Mar 7, 2020)

How does the Home Winery concentrates compare to the Vintners Fruit Base concentrates. I've used them in the past with excellent results. I always do the same as dralarms and short the water for a full bodied wine.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 7, 2020)

fsa46 said:


> How does the Home Winery concentrates compare to the Vintners Fruit Base concentrates. I've used them in the past with excellent results. I always do the same as dralarms and short the water for a full bodied wine.


Never tried vinters fruit bases so I can’t answer that. Sorry. I will tell you that I’ve made a minimum of 30 batches and the only one I’ve ever been disappointed in is their Niagara concentrate. It’s not the same as welches white grape.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 7, 2020)

fsa46 said:


> How does the Home Winery concentrates compare to the Vintners Fruit Base concentrates. I've used them in the past with excellent results. I always do the same as dralarms and short the water for a full bodied wine.



i have tried both and there is no comparison between the two, home winery all the way ,, just my two cents worth
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 7, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Never tried vinters fruit bases so I can’t answer that. Sorry. I will tell you that I’ve made a minimum of 30 batches and the only one I’ve ever been disappointed in is their Niagara concentrate. It’s not the same as welches white grape.



if you call in your order in, you can get extra pints so no need t short the water, hehe one of these day before i pass i hope to make a grape wine, lol,,, , yup a nice sweet grape wine, lol hehe,, one of these days


----------



## jbthompson1295 (Nov 21, 2020)

All of you looking for Welch's concentrated 100% grape juice....it's still available. It's now in a non frozen can, shelf stable. I've spoken to Welch's twice in the last 4-6 weeks. There's no shortage ot backlog. My local grocery manager (in NE Texas) also talked to Welch's. If you can find a store that can/will order straight from Welch's and not their supplier/distributor, you can get it.


----------



## my wine (Nov 21, 2020)

A few months ago I went looking for Welch's frozen concentrate. What I found was Kroger brand frozen concentrate and it worked fine for me. Same size; 100% juice.


----------



## garymc (Nov 24, 2020)

Scooter68 said:


> Two things to check out - the word "Blend" does that mean different varieties of Blackberry in their Blackberry Blend or does that mean Apple Juice, Pear Juice etc. AND the list of ingredients added sugar etc. You pay for that sugar volume too. It does make a big difference in flavor. There is at least one place that markets wine bases that are not labeled as blends but they are in fact a mix of Apple, Pear, White Grape and lastly the Name on the label like Blackberry etc.


That's the question. I don't think different varieties of blackberry is realistic. I think you hit it with apple, pear, and I would add Thompson seedless grape juice as likely ingredients. Somebody needs to venture into the "create a bulk account" domain to find out. One thing I noticed about Welch's juice in the large bottles is that some contain k-meta. Not a problem if you're topping up finished fermentations, but not useful for starting out.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 25, 2020)

garymc said:


> That's the question. I don't think different varieties of blackberry is realistic. I think you hit it with apple, pear, and I would add Thompson seedless grape juice as likely ingredients. Somebody needs to venture into the "create a bulk account" domain to find out. One thing I noticed about Welch's juice in the large bottles is that some contain k-meta. Not a problem if you're topping up finished fermentations, but not useful for starting out.


You can overcome the kmeta. But not the potassium sorbate.


----------



## robert81650 (Nov 28, 2020)

Must be..........................


----------



## bearpaw8491 (Jun 7, 2022)

jbthompson1295 said:


> All of you looking for Welch's concentrated 100% grape juice....it's still available. It's now in a non frozen can, shelf stable. I've spoken to Welch's twice in the last 4-6 weeks. There's no shortage ot backlog. My local grocery manager (in NE Texas) also talked to Welch's. If you can find a store that can/will order straight from Welch's and not their supplier/distributor, you can get it.


 Sir: Have you seen this product recently? Thanks for any additional info you can supply.


----------

